# slate, slate, so much slate!



## digitallinh (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello Community,

I am a first-time fish keeper, working on getting a 29 gallon SE asian planted tank setup. I have really appreciated the wealth of information on this website.

To create a backdrop for my tank, I decided that smashing up black slate and stacking them together across the back would be a good idea. So I make this structure attached below. Here are my questions:

1. The structure is about 24 x 6 x9 , would this structure be too big for my tank (which is 30x12 x18)? I don't mean purely from an aesthetic perspective; I mean would it displace so much water where it would have a negative impact on the fish? Would I have to lower my stocking limit?

Here is my proposed stock:

6 x pearl danios
5 x Harlequin Rasbora
1 x pearl gourami
5 x glass catfish
5 x Amano shrimp

2. Would it be OK if I forgo the egg-crate and just put this structure on the bottom of my tank against the glass? You can see my stand (hollow in the middle) would it cause too much pressure on the bottom of the tank? If not against the glass, should I put a small layer of substrate below it (eco-complete-red and flourite mix)? I would guess the rock structure weighs about 20-30 lbs, Is egg-crate the only feasible option? I'm mainly worried about waste getting caught in between and under the egg-crate.

3. From a purely aesthetic viewpoint, would that dark grey slate clash with my reddish substrate mix?

4. Will plants effectively grow on this rock? Any suggestions on the types (SE Asian only)

Overall I am planning to have this structure with a medium sized piece of Root to the left with an open area in the front for the Danios/Rasbora to swim. I also chose mostly light colored fish so they would contrast with the red substrate dark slate. Small plants up front, with long leavy plants behind the wood on the left. 

I am so excited! Getting my tank this Sunday (1 dollar per gallon at Petco sale), and planning to safestart and go with my danios the following day! 

Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice! Nice work!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

digitallinh said:


> Hello Community,
> 
> I am a first-time fish keeper, working on getting a 29 gallon SE asian planted tank setup. I have really appreciated the wealth of information on this website.
> 
> ...


1) I wouldn't worry about it affecting your stock list they would probably benefit from the hiding spots etc. 

2) You could put a piece of plywood underneath the tank if you were worried about it having a significant impact on the structural integrity of the glass. On the safe side you would be better off with a piece of egg crate underneath it. I don't have experience with hollow stands though. Play it safe with egg crate or just leave it be is your call. I don't think 20-30 pounds over a 24"x6" would be that big of an issue. Again I'm guessing, it's really your call. If you are worried, egg crate won't hurt. Depending on how much you bury your structure you may loose function of the bottom hole though. 

3) Depends on you're taste. I think some slate would break up the "red carpet" of gravel. once your plants fill out etc I'm sure it would look very natural. 

4) I bet that anubias would root itself through the cracks and I have seen people grow moss on slate. Get some black sewing thread and see what happens. 

I have a slate ledge in my column tank and love that it breaks up the ground in a tall tank. You could fill the two holes and make a raised section if your plans don't pan out how you picture it.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Last thing, is Petco's dollar a gallon sale really this coming up week?


----------



## digitallinh (Jun 22, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Last thing, is Petco's dollar a gallon sale really this coming up week?


I am not 100% sure since I have not seen an ad/official mention, but a person that worked there told me to hold off on purchasing one until the 26th. 

This thread and this one are the few things I could find on the internet about it.


----------



## eser21 (Apr 19, 2011)

how have you made the structure? what is holding it together?
looks smart not too sure about the red substrate, i think i would go with just the black ecocomplete or a fine gravel/shingle, but thats just me..
should really have a pair of pearl gourami, they have always looked sad whenever i have just had one..


----------



## DerCribben (Mar 15, 2011)

digitallinh said:


> Hello Community,
> 
> 2. Would it be OK if I forgo the egg-crate and just put this structure on the bottom of my tank against the glass? You can see my stand (hollow in the middle) would it cause too much pressure on the bottom of the tank? If not against the glass, should I put a small layer of substrate below it (eco-complete-red and flourite mix)? I would guess the rock structure weighs about 20-30 lbs, Is egg-crate the only feasible option? I'm mainly worried about waste getting caught in between and under the egg-crate.


I was asking the same kind of questions when I started a little bit ago and that being said I will share this link that Justin from RM posted on my thread:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgEwEiTyYcs&feature=channel_video_title

No framed tanks are built to be supported from the middle, they are all "hollow in the middle" because they are supported by the frame around the edge of the bottom, if you take a look under your tank you'll see a 3/4" - 1" lip all the way around the edge of the tank. Not that I needed to say that lol, after you watch that video you will have no questions about whether your tank can nadle any structure you cared to put in it.

cool rockformation btw, I'm guessing you used the same kind of aquarium epoxy the saltwater people use to put live rock chunks together?


----------



## DiscusLoverJeff (Jun 18, 2010)

May I ask where you found such small and nice pieces of slate? I been checking nurseries and home depot and nothing but very large pieces.


----------



## digitallinh (Jun 22, 2011)

@deser - I had intended to adhere to a SE asian backwater biotope which somehow expanded to a general SE Asian biotope with slate. This explains why I chose red, since the rivers there are typically muddy/red.

I used aquarium silicone to stick the pieces together

@dercribben - very much appreciate the link, I think I mainly needed confidence I wouldn't create a disaster.

@Jeff - I bought the slate tiles they sell at home depot in the tile section. Make sure to pick the tiles that are multicolored. If I recall they were about a dollar a piece for a 12x12 slab. I then took a chisel/hammer and started chipping away at it. The rock naturally broke up into uneven pieces, though you can also chip specific sized chunks; a lot of times I just smashed it straight with a hammer. After that, I used some medium grade sandpaper and smoothed out the edges. Hope this helps!

Thanks everyone for their time, I plan to create a journal once I get everything going!


----------



## DiscusLoverJeff (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you for the information. Good luck on your tank. Hope to see some pictures of the completed project.


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Thats going to look nice. I like the slate look. Good job


----------



## moonshinetheslacker (Sep 13, 2010)

I actually did something very similar with my 10 gallon. Check out my thread Help with my ugly tank!

The pics are terrible, and now that I have a better camera then a cell phone, I really need to but some better pics up. 

There is one thing that you need to make certain of, as far as your slate goes. Your fish need to be able to navigate around it. You will NOT be able to keep the little *%&#ERS from getting behind it. I tried for a long time to keep my fish from getting back there, and ended up saving a couple of them (just happened to notice pinned fish before it was too late)
Also, if you have a plant melt, get the thing out of there QUICK! I had one tiny little crypt melt, and I've been trying to clean the melted plant dust off the slate for a couple months now. It is VERY hard to get nice and clean.
As far as the red substrate goes, I personally would go with something light (I ended up changing from blue to white sand) because the slate is so dark, you need something bright so your fish don't blend into the background.

Good luck with the tank, I'm glad to see another person experimenting with slate tile! I'm surprised more people haven't tried this, it looks GREAT!


----------



## digitallinh (Jun 22, 2011)

Here is my tank that I just setup - Slate and Root Journal

I have my slate structure pressed against the back with a tiny amount of wiggle room. I put my canister spray bar spraying behind there so hopefully it will deter fish to hide there, that is my logic anyway. 

I was tempted to go with a full slate wall (but didn't; worried about the weight) since I hate empty backgrounds but its good to see that it can work. 

Also, I have planned mostly white/light colored fish to constrast with the colors of the hardscape. Plus, SE asia rivers have a mostly clay/iron rich mud, which explains why I went with red.


----------

